# 12(ish) hour compliance. Can't wait for my X1!



## conceyted (Sep 29, 2012)

My wife and I sit in the airport as I type this awaiting our flight to Washington DC and then off to Munich. Upon arrival in Munich we have about 1.5 hours before our appointment at Welt. I am so excited but also nervous. I can't wait to see my car and be in Munich! This is my first ED, so I have no idea what to expect apart from what I have read here.

More pictures and details to follow as things unfold.


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Congrats. I pick up my X1 in exactly 2 weeks. Be sure to post lots of pictures!


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow. Going right from the airport to your pickup appointment? I'd be too thrashed to remember what happened. Best of luck - let us see some pics within the 12-Hour Rule parameters, please.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

boothguy said:


> Wow. Going right from the airport to your pickup appointment? I'd be too thrashed to remember what happened.


Amen.

Hope you have a great delivery and post pictures! The X1 is a fantastic looking car (saw my first one in the Welt last week).


----------



## conceyted (Sep 29, 2012)

Pictures are forthcoming. We are absolutely wrecked from such a long but great day. I definitely do not recommend going straight from the airport to your ED but we weren't the only ones that did this today. We also arrived late thanks to a delayed departure out of Washington. This was no problem for the staff at BMW Welt, though. They simply moved my vehicle pick up time till later in the afternoon. That also meant that I got many additional glimpses of my car before the vehicle delivery appointment since it was already on its rotating platform for the earlier delivery time.

My wife doesn't like the picture we took during delivery, but I will convince her that its okay to share it with you guys.


----------



## conceyted (Sep 29, 2012)

One more quick note. We requested overnight parking and were told this would be no problem. However, when I asked if we could have it over the next 6 days the person assigned to me for delivery sort of cringed and said he could ask. He came back with only two validated parking passes. This may not be a huge issue, but people had posted before saying they had no trouble receiving free parking. They told me I could valet for free but it could never be overnight. Thoughts on this?


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

conceyted said:


> Pictures are forthcoming. We are absolutely wrecked from such a long but great day. I definitely do not recommend going straight from the airport to your ED but we weren't the only ones that did this today. We also arrived late thanks to a delayed departure out of Washington. This was no problem for the staff at BMW Welt, though. They simply moved my vehicle pick up time till later in the afternoon. That also meant that I got many additional glimpses of my car before the vehicle delivery appointment since it was already on its rotating platform for the earlier delivery time.
> 
> My wife doesn't like the picture we took during delivery, but I will convince her that its okay to share it with you guys.


I've done the "same day as landing delivery" twice before, and will be this time as well. I'm relatively young, so I don't think it's a problem. This time I'll be taking my parents however. I plan on going back to the hotel after delivery for a brief nap around 4pm.

We land at 9:30am, check-in around 11:30, delivery around 1:30, followed by the winter tire install. I scheduled my factory tour for the following day (seen it before, but my parents should enjoy it). That leaves the gap after check-in for the museum and lunch.

Congrats again, and post pics as soon as possible! :thumbup:


----------



## conceyted (Sep 29, 2012)

I took a few pictures in the hotel parking garage and threw in a few that my wife took during the vehicle delivery. More to come, but these will do for now 

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/114829676485387766098/albums/5815942375701341233


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

conceyted said:


> I took a few pictures in the hotel parking garage and threw in a few that my wife took during the vehicle delivery. More to come, but these will do for now
> 
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/114829676485387766098/albums/5815942375701341233


Thank you for sharing! The car looks great.

Where ya headed too?


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

As far as taking delivery the same day as landing, I think those of us on the East Coast have it a lot easier. In my case we flew non-stop from Newark. Got a nice two hour nap on the plane and even our 80 year old moms felt refreshed enough to make it through the day with us at the Welt. Who knows, maybe they took a nap in the lounge while we did the factory tour just prior to delivery.  

From there we drove down to Oberammergau for our first night in Germany. When you can only get a few days off from work you squeeze as much in as you can.


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

Agreed, a 6 hour difference isn't to bad.
We live in Alaska, 10 hour time difference. Between the 9 1/2 hour flight (Condor, over the top) and the 10 hour time difference you lose a whole day going over. The fun thing is comming home you arrive before you departed.........depart FRA 10:40 am arrive ANC 10:05 am .


----------



## conceyted (Sep 29, 2012)

well today it is snowing in Munich. The forecast shows snow all today and some of tomorrow. We planned to do Welt yesterday, downtown today, garmisch and mittenwald tomorrow, and fussen the next. Maybe go to Dachau before we leave on the 3rd. It is a quick trip for us as we just came back from Paris a couple months ago. Still having a great time and loving my car.

My wife and I are very impressed with how nice everyone is around here and especially at Welt.

Btw, we are staying at Courtyard Marriott / Residence Inn near Munich City Ost with an incredible rate we got using BMWs corporate code through Marriott. This hotel is nearly brand new and its huge. There's a market just blocks away, great food a block away, and the train station is also right next to the market.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Ralf introduced us to our car too. Great sense of humor. Looks like his beard is still a work in progress.


----------



## conceyted (Sep 29, 2012)

Alright, so I am back home and anxiously awaiting my X1. I took some time to gather up my pictures. We didn't take the best pictures, IMO, but I will still share them. Here are the albums of the pictures we took:

https://plus.google.com/photos/1148...s/5818219030539742769?authkey=CL2z3dm7os6c1wE
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/114829676485387766098/albums/5815942375701341233


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks like a great trip. There's nothing like Bavaria in the Winter. It's my favorite time to go - the snow, no crowds, Gluhwein, Christmas Markets and friendlier locals. Your pictures have me considering ditching my Christmas plans for Normandy and heading East instead.


----------

